# Should I soak dry food?



## Beau Diggedy (May 4, 2011)

Hi,

We are currently putting Beau onto Wainwrights dry food from Nature Diet. I don't know whether I should be soaking it or not? Our only other dog was a retired greyhound, who we adopted at 8years and her kibble had to be soaked so it was basically a mush (her teeth were terrible) and as this is the only way I know to serve it, this is what I'm doing with Beau. I don't want to feed him this way, but I'm not sure on the correct way. Should I just put a splash of warm water on it when I serve it? He still has some Nature Diet in it and we will occassionally add that for variety in the future, so does that add enough moisture? I can't seem to find a definate answer anywhere, so I guess it's down to preference, but is there a 'better' way to feed dry than the way I am doing it? (He did go to Doggy Day Care the other day and from I gathered he was fed his food dry and he had terrible runs for a few hours after getting back. But I suppose this could have been the change in environment and the excitement of meeting other dogs)?
Also, is it ok to add any leftover vegetables at his age? (12 weeks). 

Thanks,
Toni


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Beau Diggedy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are currently putting Beau onto Wainwrights dry food from Nature Diet. I don't know whether I should be soaking it or not? Our only other dog was a retired greyhound, who we adopted at 8years and her kibble had to be soaked so it was basically a mush (her teeth were terrible) and as this is the only way I know to serve it, this is what I'm doing with Beau. I don't want to feed him this way, but I'm not sure on the correct way. Should I just put a splash of warm water on it when I serve it? He still has some Nature Diet in it and we will occassionally add that for variety in the future, so does that add enough moisture? I can't seem to find a definate answer anywhere, so I guess it's down to preference, but is there a 'better' way to feed dry than the way I am doing it? (He did go to Doggy Day Care the other day and from I gathered he was fed his food dry and he had terrible runs for a few hours after getting back. But I suppose this could have been the change in environment and the excitement of meeting other dogs)?
> Also, is it ok to add any leftover vegetables at his age? (12 weeks).
> ...


If pups get stressed it can upset their tums, so can sudden abrupt changes in diet too, its usually best to do it over a week or so, adding a little more of the new and a little less of the existing day by day. On just dry food alone, you will find usually they do need to drink more, so he should have access to water at all times, (dogs should anyway) You can feed the food totally dry,
Usually when weaning at first I believe breeders start them on soaked dry food so its mushy, You could just add a little water but give it to him immediately so its moist but not mushy like it is when you leave it to soak first. I assume that at 12 weeks he is on 3 if not 4 meals a day, You could give some dry and some with just water on and feed immediately.


----------



## Beau Diggedy (May 4, 2011)

Well we've erred on the side of caution and we have taken about 5 weeks to get to where we are now,  which is still with a tiny amount of ND in it. He is fed 4 times a day and he has a quarter of a pack of ND throughout the 4 feeds. We have been incredibly careful with his feeding due to him being so ill when we first got him and he wasn't on the right amount of food so was actually quite skinny, so as well changing, we are slowly increasing the amounts too. 
Thanks for your suggestions. I will try that next feed. I just kept thinking that if he has it so mushy, why bother changing to dry?!?!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with Sled Dog's post. 

However, your pup will let you know which way he prefers his food - you can either give it dry (plenty drinking water around) or give it with a little warm water to release the smells and serve immediately. 

Natural yoghurt is good for the bacteria in his gut so since he has had the runs I would cease the dry food, give him some natural yoghurt and then on his next meal give him some boiled rice and chicken - once his stools begin to harden then gradually start him back on the dry food (no milky products as this will irritate his gut again) - just ensure he is drinking fresh water. 

Lastly keep an eye on his stools and if he has any blood in them or his temperature is rising a trip to the vet may be needed.


----------



## Beau Diggedy (May 4, 2011)

His poos are all back to normal. While introducing and increasing the dry, if his poos have changed consistency at all we have kept to that amount for the next few days until he is back to normal and then continued with the increasing after that. Not that they changed much, but we didn't want him to have an upset tummy, so we were cautious.
He has plenty of water around and he loves his food (he's a lab x) so I don't think we'll have any problems with his enjoyment of it however it is served, it is my problem I think as I would prefer not to soak it.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Beau Diggedy said:


> His poos are all back to normal. While introducing and increasing the dry, if his poos have changed consistency at all we have kept to that amount for the next few days until he is back to normal and then continued with the increasing after that. Not that they changed much, but we didn't want him to have an upset tummy, so we were cautious.
> He has plenty of water around and he loves his food (he's a lab x) so I don't think we'll have any problems with his enjoyment of it however it is served, it is my problem I think as I would prefer not to soak it.


If you prefer dry food - it would be better for his teeth and gums because the crunching gets rid of plaque and strengthens his jaws.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,
Sounds like you are doing very well and easing him thro the transition gently.

I have to say, I'm not a fan on feeding 100% dry and out of the 2 would say Naturediet is the better food but that's just me. You will see once you have him on 100% WW if it suits him better.

Personally I would slop a bit of water on the kibble as you serve it just to help his tum start to digest it. Kibble absorbs a lot of water. Manufacturers recommend soaking it if they have an tum upset because it's harder to digest so a little helping hand generally cant go amiss.

It's all down to trial and error and getting used to what works best for your pup. Mine didnt get on with kibble and has been on 100% wet. I recently got a free sample and have been introducing a couple of kibble meals a week for variety and so far so good. Some only feed kibble dry and their dogs do really well on it.

By the way, it's not true that kibble is better for teeth. I think someone here likened it to us eating a ginger nut. Raw meaty bones and a chunk of carrot do the trick.


----------



## Beau Diggedy (May 4, 2011)

I keep hearing a lot about carrot! Do I feed it raw as a treat? In his meal, chopped small? And I am really confused about bones. Some things I have read say raw, some say cooked only, some say no bones at all!!!

He seems to be doing well on WW. To be honest, I don't think I could afford the quantity of ND required when he is full grown and I did research on dry foods and every one I found didn't list meat as the first ingredient, but cereal! I don't want to feed him a food that is mainly cereal and/or grain, so while WW is a bit on the cheap side money-wise, it's ingredient list impressed me.

I'm still researching raw..............................


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Beau Diggedy said:


> I keep hearing a lot about carrot! Do I feed it raw as a treat? In his meal, chopped small? And I am really confused about bones. Some things I have read say raw, some say cooked only, some say no bones at all!!!
> 
> He seems to be doing well on WW. To be honest, I don't think I could afford the quantity of ND required when he is full grown and I did research on dry foods and every one I found didn't list meat as the first ingredient, but cereal! I don't want to feed him a food that is mainly cereal and/or grain, so while WW is a bit on the cheap side money-wise, it's ingredient list impressed me.
> 
> I'm still researching raw..............................


A lot of dogs like a carrot as it is and are happy to crunch and eat it as it is, or have small chopped up raw pieces. Definately no cooked bones, they dry out splinter and can cause problems.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

912142 said:


> If you prefer dry food - it would be better for his teeth and gums because the crunching gets rid of plaque and strengthens his jaws.


Total myth sorry.

Does them no more good than eating a digestive does us.

Dogs clean their teeth by tearing meat from bones, kind of a floss action. So if you want your dog to have tip top teeth, give them raw meaty bones regularly. Big raw carrots are good too, but nothing will beat a good meaty bone.


----------



## Beau Diggedy (May 4, 2011)

I've just given him a whole carrot and he is rolling around the floor and throwing it about like a mad thing  cheap toys!!

What age would you recommend starting with bones? Beau is 12 weeks tomorrow and there are no changes to his chewing habits so I presume he isn't teething yet. (If that makes any difference)? Would you say that's too young?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

Dont beat yourself up re the WW, I wasnt implying it's not good and hope I didnt make you feel that way. I'm just pro wet food lol!! As kibble goes, WW is good. There is an awful lot worse as you have found. If ND is a bit pricey, you could always give a bit of WW wet. A box of 12 is £8.25 but that's entirely up to you. If the kibble works and you are adding a bit of raw etc. then probably no need unless you want a lot of variety.

Raw chicken wings would be ideal now. They are great at teeth cleaning and a lovely treat. Some give them semi frozen on hot days. Probably best to hold on to it so that he doesnt try to bolt it and learns to chrunch thro the bones. Mine has one a couple of times a week. As he gets bigger, you will probably need to increase the size portions but I'm sure someone who feeds raw will be along to give you better info on that.


----------



## Beau Diggedy (May 4, 2011)

No worries with regards to food choice! Everyone has their own view and it's just what suits. Our plan is to add a bit of this and that for variety, like leftover chicken or veg etc. so I will have a look at WW wet. I've never really looked at wet food closely, which seem silly, but I've always thought that dry was best. 

P.S.
I now have shreds of carrot all over my floor that I need to clean up, but at least he had fun


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Beau Diggedy said:


> No worries with regards to food choice! Everyone has their own view and it's just what suits. Our plan is to add a bit of this and that for variety, like leftover chicken or veg etc. so I will have a look at WW wet. I've never really looked at wet food closely, which seem silly, but I've always thought that dry was best.
> 
> P.S.
> I now have shreds of carrot all over my floor that I need to clean up, but at least he had fun


May be a smaller carrot next time 
You will probably find it comes out the same as it went in but apparently it's the enzymes in it that help their teeth.


----------



## neonpatrick (May 27, 2011)

It was really nice post here posted in the forum about the health of the dog.This information is very important to me for my dog.I am searching about these information about the food of the health for my dog.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

neonpatrick said:


> It was really nice post here posted in the forum about the health of the dog.This information is very important to me for my dog.I am searching about these information about the food of the health for my dog.


Hi and welcome

Great to hear you find the forum helpful - we love our dog food discussions. Dont be afraid to ask any questions
Be great to hear your thoughts too.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Does them no more good than eating a digestive does us.
> 
> Dogs clean their teeth by tearing meat from bones, kind of a floss action. So if you want your dog to have tip top teeth, give them raw meaty bones regularly


A digestive has sugar in it. If you're giving dry food, and the dog enjoys it dry (often they can moisten it themselves from drinking bowl by dribbling) then that's better all round than extra preparation; for instance dry training treats are practical. My dog also enjoys crunching different sized kibble, he's making a point of it and enjoying doing that.

Teeth are also cleaned by alternative chews. But did you know we all had great teeth in Medieval times (contrary to popular myth) the rot started when sugar from cane became available. So stopping the dog having junk like "digestives" and other Human indulgences ought to be a priority as prevention.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

RobD-BCactive said:


> A digestive has sugar in it. If you're giving dry food, and the dog enjoys it dry (often they can moisten it themselves from drinking bowl by dribbling) then that's better all round than extra preparation; for instance dry training treats are practical. My dog also enjoys crunching different sized kibble, he's making a point of it and enjoying doing that.
> 
> Teeth are also cleaned by alternative chews. But did you know we all had great teeth in Medieval times (contrary to popular myth) the rot started when sugar from cane became available. So stopping the dog having junk like "digestives" and other Human indulgences ought to be a priority as prevention.


Erm, I never suggested giving the dog digestives. I said dry food was as good for a dogs teeth as a digestive was for ours.


----------

